# Overhead perches



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anybody tried over head perches .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do you mean?
Also you posted this twice. Can you delete the other post? Can get confusing with people posting in both.


----------

